# scott scale 10



## rideanddestroy (14. März 2006)

Heyho

Kurze frage:
Würdet ihr einen scott scale10 rahmen fahren,wenn ihr an einem stevens m9 schon 9 schaltaugen innerhalb von einem halben jahr zerstört hättet??
MFG Junky


----------



## 007ike (14. März 2006)

ja! klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (14. März 2006)

Ein Scale würde ich immer fahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

Ich würde zuallererst mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar besuchen!  

Grüße.


----------



## wing (14. März 2006)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh, ein Schaltaugenkiller. Und ich habe gedacht, ich wäre der einzige, der Regelmäßig auf die Schnorre fällt. Da andere das Problem auch haben, komm ich mir nicht mehr ganz so dämlich vor. Auch mal etwas positives an einem Fred.

Grüßle

wing


----------



## xc-mtb (14. März 2006)

Nein, würde ich nicht empfehlen.

Das Scale hat kein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Wenn du nicht nur Schaltwerke  sondern auch noch Rahmen wechseln möchtest aber doch.

Wie aber schon gesagt....-> Fahrtechnik überdenken.

Matze


----------



## Milass (14. März 2006)

Wundert mich wie man in so kurzer Zeit soviele Schaltaugen zerstören kann. Ich fahre seit 2003 aktiv Mountainbike und habe mit meinem Hardtrail noch kein einziges Schaltauge kaputt gemacht....? Und ich überhole nicht selten Fullys mit dicken Federwegen auf schwierigen downhillpassagen, das mit 80mm FW 

gruss

Michael


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. März 2006)

Ich fahre sogar schon seit 96 Mountainbike und habe bisher noch kein Schaltauge verbogen... 
Bin mir aber sicher, es gibt noch ein par andere, die noch länger fahren und noch kein Schaltauge verbogen haben - kann aber auch welche geben die im selben Zeitraum schon mehrere gekillt haben.


----------



## wing (15. März 2006)

Die Dinger hauts ja auch am ehesten krumm, wenn man spektakulär und hyperpeinlich den Frosch macht und hinfliegt. Das passiert den einen häufiger, den anderen nie.

wing


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. März 2006)

Habe selbst ein Scott, allerdings kein Scale, sondern ein MC 30. Auch da ist das Schaltauge nicht wechselbar. Was ich übrigens seltsam finde. Bei solch teuren Bikes wie denen von Scott sollte das Schaltauge auf jeden Fall austauschbar sein. Obwohl ich bisher noch keine Schwierigkeiten damit hatte überlege ich, mir einen Schaltaugenschutz zu montieren. Vielleicht als Tipp: unter bikebasics.de nachschauen. Dort gibt es den Schaltaugenschutz "Hangar Banger" zu bestellen, der auch schon in der Bike oder Mountainbike empfohlen worden ist. Denke mal, dass es auf die paar Gramm mehr nicht ankommt, wenn man den Ärger und Kostenaufwand im Falle eines gebrochenen Schaltauges damit vergleicht. Und zur Frage: klar würde ich ein Scale 10 fahren, keine Frage!!!


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2006)

jemand, der _rideanddestroy_ heisst, sollte überhaupt kein teures beik fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Öli__ (16. März 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich wie man in so kurzer Zeit soviele Schaltaugen zerstören kann. Ich fahre seit 2003 aktiv Mountainbike und habe mit meinem Hardtrail noch kein einziges Schaltauge kaputt gemacht....? Und ich überhole nicht selten Fullys mit dicken Federwegen auf schwierigen downhillpassagen, das mit 80mm FW
> 
> gruss
> 
> Michael



Bei Stevens ist das so ein Problem mit den Schaltaugen. Die sind alle Butterweich und verbiegen sich schnell. Das Problem kenne ich auch.
Ich kann da empfehlen anstelle immer wieder diese schlechten Originale von Stevens nach zukaufen eins beim Metallbauer Fräsen zu lassen o.ä.

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## Joscha (16. März 2006)

jo die stevensschaltaugen hab als ich noch nen m9 gefahren  bin 3 stk innerhalb von glaub ich einem halben jahr geschrottet...

edit: allerdings ist der rahmen irgendwie geil und nur wegen som dummen schaltauge gleich den ganzen rahmen zu wechseln finde ich übertrieben


----------



## Dædalus (17. März 2006)

Hab ein Stevens M8 von 2000 oder 2001 - das Schaltauge ist glaub ich das einzige Teil, das es bis heute geschafft hat..


----------



## alphatester (17. März 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe selbst ein Scott, allerdings kein Scale, sondern ein MC 30. Auch da ist das Schaltauge nicht wechselbar. Was ich übrigens seltsam finde. Bei solch teuren Bikes wie denen von Scott sollte das Schaltauge auf jeden Fall austauschbar sein. Obwohl ich bisher noch keine Schwierigkeiten damit hatte überlege ich, mir einen Schaltaugenschutz zu montieren. Vielleicht als Tipp: unter bikebasics.de nachschauen. Dort gibt es den Schaltaugenschutz "Hangar Banger" zu bestellen, der auch schon in der Bike oder Mountainbike empfohlen worden ist. Denke mal, dass es auf die paar Gramm mehr nicht ankommt, wenn man den Ärger und Kostenaufwand im Falle eines gebrochenen Schaltauges damit vergleicht. Und zur Frage: klar würde ich ein Scale 10 fahren, keine Frage!!!



Ich hab zufällig auch ein Scale... Das mit dem Schaltauge find ich auch kritisch und habe mir aus diesem Grund den besagten HangerBanger geholt. Ob er das Schaltwerk wirklich schützt, wenn man im Wald über einen Ast fährt und sich der ins Schaltwerk dreht weiss ich nicht, aber es beruhigt etwas... Zumindest stabilisiert er das Schaltauge ein wenig und sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus... Ich werd am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann reinstellen. 
Beim MC/RC kann man ja wenigstens ein Stück Hinterbau erneuern, was nicht ganz so teuer ist...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. März 2006)

saschaweber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zufällig auch ein Scale... Das mit dem Schaltauge find ich auch kritisch und habe mir aus diesem Grund den besagten HangerBanger geholt. Ob er das Schaltwerk wirklich schützt, wenn man im Wald über einen Ast fährt und sich der ins Schaltwerk dreht weiss ich nicht, aber es beruhigt etwas... Zumindest stabilisiert er das Schaltauge ein wenig und sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus... Ich werd am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann reinstellen.
> Beim MC/RC kann man ja wenigstens ein Stück Hinterbau erneuern, was nicht ganz so teuer ist...



Interessant. Definiere bitte "stabilisiert das Schaltauge ein wenig". Habe den HangerBanger bisher nur auf Bildern gesehen. Wie ist denn der Stabilitäts- und Qualitätseindruck? Plane dessen Anschaffung und wäre für weitere Infos dankbar. Denke mal, dass für das Schaltauge ja nicht nur ein "Astproblem" kritisch werden könnte, sondern auch oder vor allem ein Sturz auf hartem Terrain oder der Kontakt mit einem harten Gegenstand, wenn man z. B. an einem größeren Stein vorbeischrammt ...


----------



## alphatester (17. März 2006)

@patejupp

Qualität ist gut, sehr ansehnlich  halt ein cnc frästeil.
Es greift von der rechten Seite in die Schaltwerksbefestigungsachse, sodaß es sich nicht verwinden kann. Das ganze wird dann mit der Schnellspannachse verbunden und damit auch befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (18. März 2006)

Das Schaltauge von das Scott Scale hält was aus!
Bei der austauschbare Schaltauge gibts häufig Probleme, entweder die sind so empfindlich das schon bei leicht Berühung sich verbiegen oder zu hart das die bei einem Schlag gleich die Aufnahme des Schaltauge am Rahmen mit verbiegen! Es gibt wenige die eine Richtige Bruchstelle haben.

Die Lössung mit dem  HangerBanger finde ich gut!
Es gibt leider aber zwei Modelel eine für Sram und eine für XT Schaltwerke....für XTR passt es nicht....diese Aussage habe ich direkt von dem Hersteller bekommen.


----------



## fat rat (18. März 2006)

Bevor ich ein Scott Scale fahren würde, mach ich mir lieber einen Knoten in die Beine  

Aber ich würde auch nicht im Ernst daran denken, daß ein gerade registrierter rideanddestoyer eine ernste Frage - mit 9 destroyed Schaltaugen in einem halben Jahr   - stellt


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. März 2006)

fat rat schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich ein Scott Scale fahren würde, mach ich mir lieber einen Knoten in die Beine
> 
> Aber ich würde auch nicht im Ernst daran denken, daß ein gerade registrierter rideanddestoyer eine ernste Frage - mit 9 destroyed Schaltaugen in einem halben Jahr   - stellt



Was ist den gegen ein Scott Scale einzuwenden? Ausser vielleicht dem exorbitanten Preis ....


----------



## hasenheide (19. März 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt leider aber zwei Modelel eine für Sram und eine für XT Schaltwerke....für XTR passt es nicht....diese Aussage habe ich direkt von dem Hersteller bekommen.





> They are available in 4 models of compatibility:
> Shimano Deore
> Shimano LX/XT
> Shimano LX/XT 10mm Bolt-On
> SRAM


http://www.johnhenrybikes.com/catal...e=price&category=77&subcategory=250&item=2110


----------



## fat rat (19. März 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den gegen ein Scott Scale einzuwenden? Ausser vielleicht dem exorbitanten Preis ....



War nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Aber zum einen wär's mir zu teuer, zum anderen hab ich nicht unbedingt größtes Vertrauen zu Carbon und am MTB schon gar nicht. Da wär mir das Kaputtrisiko bei dem Preis einfach zu hoch.

Eine Beule im Alurahmen läßt sich verschmerzen, aber bei Carbon kannst Du nach  einem vernünftigen Sturz etc. zum Ultraschallern rennen oder an Gott glauben. Und das is nix für mich.


----------



## alphatester (20. März 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltauge von das Scott Scale hält was aus!
> Bei der austauschbare Schaltauge gibts häufig Probleme, entweder die sind so empfindlich das schon bei leicht Berühung sich verbiegen oder zu hart das die bei einem Schlag gleich die Aufnahme des Schaltauge am Rahmen mit verbiegen! Es gibt wenige die eine Richtige Bruchstelle haben.
> 
> Die Lössung mit dem  HangerBanger finde ich gut!
> Es gibt leider aber zwei Modelel eine für Sram und eine für XT Schaltwerke....für XTR passt es nicht....diese Aussage habe ich direkt von dem Hersteller bekommen.



Ich find schon das es passt


----------



## Tracer (20. März 2006)

Den HangerBanger passt schon in einem XTR, das problem soll es sein das es leichten spiel gäben "soll"!

Finde immer lustig, wenn Leute über ein Rahmen grosse Vorurteile geben ohne dem Rahmen gefahren zu haben!


----------



## fat rat (20. März 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Finde immer lustig, wenn Leute über ein Rahmen grosse Vorurteile geben ohne dem Rahmen gefahren zu haben!



Ich nehme an, Du meinst mich damit. Finde immer traurig, wenn Leute sich über andere aufregen, ohne sie dabei beim Namen zu nennen. Und wie ging doch der Spruch mit lesen können und im Vorteil sein?


----------



## hasenheide (20. März 2006)

saschaweber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find schon das es passt


Danke für die Bilder, ich hatte bisher Schwierigkeiten, mir Anbringung und Funktion vorzustellen.


----------



## giosala1 (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hab ein Scott MC 20 - bei nem Sturz am Schalppinerjoch - Schaltauge verbogen ( Alpenüberquerung endete im ZUG nach Hause)  und X.O im Arsch - kostet mich ca. 400 ,- aufwärts - brauch den Hinterbau mit dem NICHT zu tauschenden Schaltauge. Habe mir jetzt auch so nen Schaltaugenschutz montiert - Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## like_bike_39 (14. Januar 2008)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Scott MC 20 - bei nem Sturz am Schalppinerjoch - Schaltauge verbogen ( Alpenüberquerung endete im ZUG nach Hause)  und X.O im Arsch - kostet mich ca. 400 ,- aufwärts - brauch den Hinterbau mit dem NICHT zu tauschenden Schaltauge. Habe mir jetzt auch so nen Schaltaugenschutz montiert - Hoffe das hilft.




Hähh wegen Schaltauge verbogen einen neuen Hinterbau - kann man auf jeden Fall richten und wie schon mehrfach angemerkt gibt es von Scott einen Schaltaugen Reparaturkit für die Modelle mit festem Schaltauge. Wurde auf der JBT 2007 angeboten.

Wir haben übrigens zwei Scale in der Familie und noch nie Probleme mit dem Schaltauge gehabt. Bei meiner Frau mußte einmal gerichtet werden - auch hier ohne Probleme....
Also nicht alles so schwarz sehen, ist doch silber Alu...


----------



## like_bike_39 (15. Januar 2008)

Also hab jetzt mal ein richtig guten Beitrag 


Für das Scale 05 und 06 gibts bei Scott als Standard Artikel ein Schaltaugen Reparatur Kit unter der Artikel Nr. 204648  und kann von jedem Scott Händler bestellt werden. Also ab sofort no Panik !


----------

